# No tengo personal.xls



## chebapuc (Jul 31, 2007)

Hola. Estoy programando macros en un computador que no viene con el archivo Personal.xls y necesito tener disponibles los módulos desde cualquier archivo de excel. Por favor, alguien que me ayude. Gracias!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 31, 2007)

La forma más sencilla de crear un archivo PERSONAL.XLS es simplemente grabar un macro (Tools | Macro | Record New Macro...) y en la cajita donde dice _"Store macro in"_ escoge _"Personal Macro Workbook"_ y si no hay, Excel lo crea.  Al cerrar Excel, le pregunta si usted desea guardar los cambios en PERSONAL.XLS.


----------



## chebapuc (Jul 31, 2007)

Hola, gracias.
Me dice "El libro de macros personal debe estar abierto para grabar" - > "No se puede grabar" y no hace nada...


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 31, 2007)

Vaya al menú de ayuda en Excel y seleccione la opción "About Excel" (debe de ser la última).  ¿Hay un botón "Disabled Items..." (Items deshabilitados)?  Si hay, haz un cliq y vea si aparece "Personal.xls" en el listado allí.  Si no hay, estoy vencido por el momento...


----------



## chebapuc (Jul 31, 2007)

Funcionó!!!
Muchas gracias


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 31, 2007)

Bueno, me alegra que haya funcionado.  No tengo experiencia propia con este problema.  Pero parece que Excel deshabilita el cuaderno personal cuando experimenta algún problema.  Entonces, valdría la pena suprimir el cuaderno personal que Excel  puso en cuarentena y empezar con un cuaderno nuevo y limpiecito.

Generalmente el cuaderno personal se encuentra en el sendero:
_C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART\_


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 31, 2007)

Ay, se me olvidó decirle.  Creo que generalmente el directorio _Application Data_ está escondido.  Al rato será necesario ir a Windows Explorer y bajo de Tools | Folder Options... || Hidden files and folders y cambie eso a "Show hidden files and folders".

No sé si sería necesario tener derechos de administrador o no (los tengo entonces nunca me doy cuenta cuando hago cosas "restringidas").


----------



## ST2 (Sep 24, 2007)

hola  Greg:
a partir de que version existe el libro "personal.xls",lo pregunto por que en alguna ocasion alguien me comento que no tenia dicho libro por que su version era inferior a excel 2003 (es decir la version nº 11),la verdad es que nunca me puse a investigar al respecto,pero ya que andaba yo rondando por aqui 
[espero no se tome mi question como una intromision  ]...y si asi fuese ,considerese como mi novatada en el foro ya que es mi 2ª intervencion.


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 25, 2007)

ST2, _Personal.xls_ ha existido en XL2003, XL2002, XL2000 y XL97.  Sobre XL95 y XL4.0, no sé.  Pero la verdad es si uno está usando XL95, tiene preocupaciones más grandes que PERSONAL.XLS.


----------

